# 95 Altima dies at low speed and low gas mileage problem...Please help



## Vamsi79 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi! I am a new member to this forum.
(I posted the following in reply to "97 Altima stalling?" thread ...but thought that it would be better visible if I post a new thread....)

I guess the probLem started when I had a minor accident and then the car wouldnt start after that. The problem was diagnosed to be that of a distributor and it was replaced by a local mechanic. He used a distributor bought from auto zone.

The car dies when i drive slow or when I stop at a signal. It drives fine at high speeds. I got it checked by a different mechanic yesterday who told me that it is the problem with the distributor and he found oil leak in it and suggested to use a distributor from Nissan, instead of the one from autozone. But, it costs over 500 dollars.... I do not wish to spend that much money unless absolutely necessary. 
Moreover, my car never gave good mileage (~15 miles per gallon only), the reason for which could not be figured out by any mechanic......Uh..too many problems with this car...
Trying to fix these problems ...the air filter, oil filter were changed, tune up was done, oxygen sensor was also checked...
I have given my car back to the local mechanic who actually fixed the distributor for me, hoping that the warranty should cover it. Waiting on his response. But not sure if i should go for a autozone distributor or for a Nissan one....and what to do to more to improve the gas mileage...

Please let me know if you guys have any suggestion!

Thanks in advance...
Good luck with ur cars... :newbie:


----------

